# Treatment Cancelled due to risk of OHSS and want to go again - how long???



## Marmitelover (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello

Just looking for some advice I had FET in July this year which unfortunately was a BFN this was with IVF wales and when I eventually got an appointment to go back in again I was told they were not taking on any more private patients until the new year, I felt so desperate that I went elsewhere and decided to go with the LWC.  The treatment was then cancelled day before EC due to risk of contracting OHSS, I wasn't totally impressed with the clinic and was in two minds whether to cancel before I even ordered the meds but just thought it was because I was used to IVF wales and decided to just carry on with them.  I have decided not to go with them again, this is  mainly because I didn't feel at all comfortable there and have decided to wait until IVF wales are taking private patients again, but am so desperate to go again, how soon can I start again?  Do I have to wait months? and is this usual for IVF wales not taking any private patients towards the end of the year? and if that is the case how soon is it until they start again, would it be January?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I would imagine ivf wales can't take anymore patients as they close down over christmas. I would give them a call

So sorry your cycle was cancelled at lwc.

Waiting between cycles really depends of a few factors as the ovaries especially after hyperstimulation need a rest to return to normal size usually this happens after 1 natural cycle yet can be longer


----------



## Marmitelover (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you Kara, I know time passes quickly but when you so desperately want it to happen, one cycle seems a lifetime away.


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

My understanding is that you have to wait 3 months after having a cancelation because of OHSS.... But your may be quicker if you didn't actually get OHSS. Probably best just get sine clarification from ivf Wales.... Hoping it's not too long and it's successful for you. Xxx


----------

